# Best SE walkman phone around 5k



## king rrr (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi friends,

             Can anyone help me out in buying a new sonyerricson walkman phone around 5k.

  My choice is W200i.

Please help me. Is this  a good phone . 

Any suggestions are appreciated.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep, its a good phone.you can also check out the W302.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 24, 2008)

No bluetooth. No EDGE. VGA camera. Non-TFT display. I'm not sure how it can be a good phone without all those. Unless you are going to only make/recieve calls and messages and listen to music I won't recommend buying W200i. It is seriously under-equipped.


----------



## king rrr (Nov 25, 2008)

thank u friends for ur reply.If it is not a better phone,then what is alternative around 5k.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 25, 2008)

W302 

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w302-2470.php


----------



## king rrr (Nov 25, 2008)

but it is 7.5 k approximately.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea sorry..its a bit overpriced now. Damn it..

You can also look for the W350i or settle for a nokia.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 25, 2008)

king rrr said:


> thank u friends for ur reply.If it is not a better phone,then what is alternative around 5k.


Nokia 3110 Classic for 4.7k or Nokia 3500 Classic for 5.5k.


----------



## king rrr (Nov 26, 2008)

thank u friends.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> No bluetooth. No EDGE. VGA camera. Non-TFT display. I'm not sure how it can be a good phone without all those. Unless you are going to only make/recieve calls and messages and listen to music I won't recommend buying W200i. It is seriously under-equipped.



I think its fun. I heard it has a better java engine compared to nokia phones. If so, its worth buying for mobile game addicts. I played NFS Underground in my friend's W200i and its not bad at all. Its actually good. And I browsed by wordpress.com blog in opera mini and had absolutely no issues. I particularly loved that bundled app which allowed you to take pics of people and distort their faces. Its AWESOME.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Games yes. Opera Mini no. Mini itself might run faster, but without EDGE and having plain old GPRS the page loading won't be that fast, not to mention downloads.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there a CDMA version of W200i ?

Anyway, my friend told me he got a W200i for Rs. 4410/- including taxes and got a free 1GB memory card and a free stereo speaker set (with inbuilt subwoofers) worth 1.6K which directly connect to the phone.

Another of my friends found the W200i for 3.8K at a local store.

Do they make the W200i look better ?


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Nov 27, 2008)

What are you thinking about sony ericsson w910i.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

^^lolucrazy? 


MetalheadGautham said:


> Is there a CDMA version of W200i ?
> 
> Anyway, my friend told me he got a W200i for Rs. 4410/- including taxes and got a free 1GB memory card and a free stereo speaker set (with inbuilt subwoofers) worth 1.6K which directly connect to the phone.
> 
> ...



No there is no CDMA version. Actually there is no CDMA phone from SE at all.

W200i comes in two versions, one with the speaker and one without. I don't know what you mean by "Do they make the W200i look better?" but they do make it sound better.

Btw the speakers don't have subwoofer in them. They are just standard full-range drivers. Subwoofers cannot be that small as then they won't be able to move much air with their smaller diaphragm. A proper subwoofer starts from 6 inch and beyond. Anything smaller is just FAIL!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

^^What I asked was, does the speaker offer make the W200i look like a better option than 3110c ?

And whats the sound quality difference between the two phones ?

Does the walkman phone really live upto its expectations ? I have a walkman myself (the original kind) and I think its still awesome in sound quality and its earphones absolutely rock. Does the W200i come close ? And how is 3110c compared to that ?


----------



## prakashr85 (Nov 27, 2008)

Dont compare it with nokia 3110 it has poor music quality Than se


----------



## krazzy (Nov 27, 2008)

prakashr85 said:


> Dont compare it with nokia 3110 it has poor music quality Than se


No it doesn't. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^What I asked was, does the speaker offer make the W200i look like a better option than 3110c ?
> 
> And whats the sound quality difference between the two phones ?
> 
> Does the walkman phone really live upto its expectations ? I have a walkman myself (the original kind) and I think its still awesome in sound quality and its earphones absolutely rock. Does the W200i come close ? And how is 3110c compared to that ?


The speakers only turn the W200i into a mini jukebox. But it in no way compensates for the lack of Bluetooth, EDGE and the poor camera and display. So overall 3110c is still better.

Sound quality wise both are pretty much the same. All S40 phones have good quality music. It's just that SE supplies it's phones with better accessories, like a better headset or the speakers which creates a general impression amongst the general public (^^^) that SE phones sound better. No doubt straight out-of-the-box SE phones are better for music, but if are willing to spend a bit on the 3110c by buying some better quality headphones and such then you can get similar great music quality.

Walkmans are generally good sounding phones. Once upon a time they used to be the best in the business. But SE who were enjoying the success of their music phones were resting on their laurels and failed to notice that the other manufacturers were fast catching up to them and then actually managed to surpass them. Even when they did notice all that they did was make some software tweaks instead of improving the hardware, which is what the others did. Nokia, Samsung, Motorola, LG all have better sounding phones in their arsenal than even the best sounding Walkman phone out there. Consequently SE is no longer the best in terms of sound quality. 

Sony's Walkman players are still some of the best sounding players out there in the market. But sadly SE's Walkman phones don't quite live up to the reputation.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

^^And the Java Engine ? S40 phones have inferior java than SE, don't they ? Why is it ?

And I feel bundled gear really DOES determine quality. I mean, if you buy Creative EP630 for 3110c, it would mean an additional 800 rupees.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 28, 2008)

Java has always been a weak point of S40 phones. Why it is, I don't have any idea but comparatively SE phones are better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Java has always been a weak point of S40 phones. Why it is, I don't have any idea but comparatively SE phones are better.


But doesn't java make all the difference ? Because in real world, people don't buy smartphones to run apps, they just buy a cheap java capable phone to run an application out of the repository of countless java apps found online.

Anyway, WHAT is the level of java weakness in S40 phones ? For example, comparing 3110c and W200i. Give an example to show java's weak performance with nokia.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But doesn't java make all the difference ? Because in real world, people don't buy smartphones to run apps, they just buy a cheap java capable phone to run an application out of the repository of countless java apps found online.
> 
> Anyway, WHAT is the level of java weakness in S40 phones ? For example, comparing 3110c and W200i. Give an example to show java's weak performance with nokia.


Well I wouldn't suggest any Java phone for anybody interested in installing apps. None of the Java apps come close to the level of native Symbian or Windows Mobile apps.

As for the weaknesses, it is with respect to the speed of the apps. The start up/shutdown times of the apps are slower. The responses of the apps are also slower; pressing a button produces a response slightly later than expected.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Well I wouldn't suggest any Java phone for anybody interested in installing apps. None of the Java apps come close to the level of native Symbian or Windows Mobile apps.



Are you aware of the cost difference between java phones and winmo/symbian/linux/palm phones ? I think cost alone would make all the difference.



> As for the weaknesses, it is with respect to the speed of the apps. The start up/shutdown times of the apps are slower. The responses of the apps are also slower; pressing a button produces a response slightly later than expected.



Really ? What about Nokia 5130XM ? How will it fare at java gaming compared to W200i ?
And is there a QVGA Sony phone below 6K ?


PS: does Motorola W388 look like a contender to the SE W200i ?
*www.gsmarena.com/motorola_w388-2473.php
*expressindiashopping.rediff.com/sh...NTY&prrfnbr=10303271&source=browse&frompg=New

Looks quite encouraging if you ask me. Wonder how Java in motorola fares compared to Sony Erricson.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think nokia 5200 is a good enough phone.its sound quality is decent.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats the cheapest price for Sony's memory card 2GB ?


----------



## king rrr (Nov 30, 2008)

i think nokia 5200 has some software problems.even sound clarity not so good


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2008)

2gb m2 card wil b near 1k i guess...!! And no nokia phone can beat w200 in sound quality and java apps handling under same price range...B it 3110 or 3500


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Are you aware of the cost difference between java phones and winmo/symbian/linux/palm phones ? I think cost alone would make all the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I am aware of the prices. But if you want performance then you should be willing to pay the price.

It'll be decent. But W200i will still be a bit better.


MasterMinds said:


> And no nokia phone can beat w200 in sound quality and java apps handling under same price range...B it 3110 or 3500


And on what basis are you claiming this? Have you ever listened to either 3110c or 3500c other than with their default headsets? Just because either the 3110c or the 3500c lack a fancy brand name after their names doesn't mean they are any worse at playing music.


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2008)

yep I have used them...And with ep630.....Any thing better to use with them?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2008)

Memory stick prices for Sony is 1K for 2GB ? That alone makes sony outrageous.
And could S40's java weakness be due to slower MicroSD compared to Sony's M2 ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2008)

""""And could S40's java weakness be due to slower MicroSD compared to Sony's M2 """"
i don't think so..!!


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> yep I have used them...And with ep630.....Any thing better to use with them?


Well in that case we should just agree to disagree with each other on this as I have found them to be pretty much on par. 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Memory stick prices for Sony is 1K for 2GB ? That alone makes sony outrageous.
> And could S40's java weakness be due to slower MicroSD compared to Sony's M2 ?


No. The speed difference remains even if the app is installed on the phone memory.


----------



## king rrr (Nov 30, 2008)

hi friends,

 At last i bought motorkr E6. so, i my choice good.it cost me Rs.9,100 .now they named it as motorkr E6e it seems.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

In THE HINDU newspaper, dated 2/12/2008, on sports page, I saw a blackberry retailing at 4850. Does it seem worth........ ?


----------



## king rrr (Dec 2, 2008)

hi friends,

At last i bought motorkr E6. so, i my choice good.it cost me Rs.9,100 .now they named it as motorkr E6e it seems.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2008)

But i tell you this ! w200 Sucks !!!
And the digit member has always made choices with Wisdom and Strength !!

nothing to win if you guess from where i got the dialogs !! LOL !!


----------



## king rrr (Dec 3, 2008)

ya finally


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey guys, Motoyuva W388 has a 128x128 screen, and remaining specs match W200i and a little of 3110c. Does it seem a good alternative because while W200i has expensive memory, 3110c has cheap (pun intended) java ?

And how is the LG KG195 @ Rs. 3,490 ?

Edit: I found that the W388 is also 128x160.

And here is a comparison between them on GSMArena. But I am still not sure which is better. (I had shelved my plans to buy a 3110c, 5130XM and W200i, after noticing the various disadvantages which seem higher than they actually are due to the higher price).

**www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2068&idPhone1=2473*


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 8, 2008)

@ ^^
dun go for LG KG195 its a total crap..
crap crap crap in evry possible sense 
at this price range 3110c only seems to b a gud option as it has got evrythng even d music playback is superb although only drawback in this fone is it does hangs at times may b upgrading to new firmware will help one to get rid of this prob..
alternatively nokia 5300 cud b steal deal if u add few bucks to ur budget!

even w300i is a better option but dunno its still available in d market or not


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Why is it a crap ? It appears quite good at 3.5K, which is Rs. 1,000 less than 3110c, and thats a significant amount IMO.

It has bluetooth, which W200i lacks, and it even seems to beat Motorolla W388 by a small amount (still not sure) in this: *www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2068&idPhone1=2473


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 8, 2008)

yes ryt buddy but still i'll never suggest abv ones its all good on d paper only..
may b u shud try using it then u'll realize... btwn camera sucks of this fones n has got small screens too but rest is upto u n 3110c retails at 4200 bucks alongvth 512mb card, thr's an option for unlimited contacts n messages while in lg n sony its limited just beat that!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2008)

Small screen ? 3110c, W388, W200i, KG195 all have same 128x160 screen, and I can even read my wordpress.com blog comfortably on such a screen (I checked with my friend's W200i loaded with opera mini).

And what about the Java lag on 3110c ? Actually I was considering getting Nokia 5130 XpressMusic, because it will come in January 2009 for 5.6K with 2" QVGA screen, 2.0MP camera and a lot of excellent features. But the thing I look for the most in a mobile, ability to add great apps, and help me use the phone as a sandbox for my studying java programming, can't be done well on the phone and I felt its not good enough for the investment.


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 8, 2008)

sorry on that part i made a mistake but as far ur requirements r concerned this fones r not meant 4 u dude bcos they r just a basic fones n nothin else n i dont thnk 5310 is coming for 5.6K its been priced btwn 7-8k its already been released but yet to hit Indian stores n u r talking abt lot of excellent features in 5130???  
i'm afraid i dont c any vch features u r considering anyway!!!
N dude if u r really looking to add gr8 app in ur mobile then certainly these r not d fones u shud b even lookin at.. 5130 is based on s40 platform so u'll b able to add only java games n apps n that too basic ones i wud strongly suggest u to buy one s60 fone bcos that only can serve ur purpose as thr's an endless possibility n nevertheless 5130 just looks a cheap ripoff of 5320xm infact 5320 is wat u shud b lukin at bcos it beats most of d high-end fones in speed including n95 it only lacks in 3D department but thats negotiable as thr's a huge diff. in d prices of n95 n 5320...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2008)

wel, S40 will have to do because for cheap phones, java is the only choice.

5130 is actually a replacement for 5300, and easily beats it. Price is a bit high now due to supply demand gap, which is expected to normalise by january. But I don't want nokia because nokia's java is not god and I play several java games.

Anyways, whats diff b/w w200i and kg195 which make kg195 suck ? Exactly WHY does it suck ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

Bump. This is slightly important for me since I want to reduce the amount I am spending. Is LG KG195 worth spending cash on ? For 3.5K ? How does it perform with 2GB memory ? With 4GB memory ? Both while playing java games like street football ? Does it hang ? Is the four-way navigation key comfortable to use ? How is sound quality ?


----------



## krates (Dec 9, 2008)

sound quality is descent. bundled headphones are crap and looks also crap.. vga camera is good... 2 gb never used 1gb it works good.. java games never player on it navigation is good.........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't mind looks as long as build is good.
What kind of earphone slot is present ?
And in what way is bundled earphone crap ?
How is LG's Java reputation ?


----------



## krates (Dec 9, 2008)

well it's my friend who own so i will confirm the port...

mm earphones are not good in sound as well as looks.. looks like RS 50 earphones... like china crap ..

LG'S java reputation: never owned a lg you better ask others here....

And yea last thing is it's bluetooth sucks slow slow slow......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I hardly use bluetooth. My main purpose is Java, Internet (Opera Mini) and Music.

W200i does 'em all fine for me, so I need an alternative for it in its same price range (3.5K) which uses MicroSD memory because I am not the type of guy who would agree spending 1000 on just 2GB memory.


----------



## krates (Dec 10, 2008)

listen the screen there in w200i is UBC and not TFT and that sucks ...

the best one here was 3110 don't know why you don't want to buy it ...... ? 

it comes bundled with around 512mb card you can sell that card and buy your 1 gb....

3110C sounds better than many of the phones out there ...........



> between lg kg195 has dedicated capture key lol



Between you can even buy W300I you will find in some stores it is a complete 3110 c by SE with walkman and great looks...........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2008)

Screen in W200i sucks ? Well, since I am able to comfortably use it for a duration of half an hour reading some of my friends' blogs, I suppose all other phones with a similar sized screen would feel better than it. Right ????

And what about 3110c's Java issues ? I have never ever used a Nokia S40 phone till now, but people keep saying things about 3110c's poor java performance. If it does not have any such issues, I may even be able to cough up an extra 2K and get the 5130 XpressMusic (the replacement to the 5310XpressMusic) which is releasing in January in India along with 5800 XpressMusic.


----------



## krates (Dec 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And what about 3110c's Java issues ? I have never ever used a Nokia S40 phone till now, but people keep saying things about 3110c's poor java performance. If it does not have any such issues, I may even be able to cough up an extra 2K and get the 5130 XpressMusic (the replacement to the 5310XpressMusic) which is releasing in January in India along with 5800 XpressMusic.



who said 3110C has java issues must go and bang his head on wall three times........

the phone is the best one out there java is no problem dude.............

old s40 used to have problem maybe.....

3110C is new and i think recently it got itself a firmware update .............

Well AKSHAYY owns one w200i ask about that crap.......


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 10, 2008)

5130XM and 5320XM seem to be some of the best offerings by Nokia at the moment IMO... Both are different price ranges.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 11, 2008)

^^Well, 5130 is a replacment for the 5310, while 5320 stays where it is.

I still wish the 5130 came in slide though. But on the positive side, candybar means one can get a good external casing.

And yeah, how is XpressMusic earphone quality compared to W200i ? What about 3110c ? To get a decent earphone for 3110c, whats the minimum cash to spend ?


----------



## krates (Dec 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Well, 5130 is a replacment for the 5310, while 5320 stays where it is.
> 
> I still wish the 5130 came in slide though. But on the positive side, candybar means one can get a good external casing.
> 
> And yeah, how is XpressMusic earphone quality compared to W200i ? What about 3110c ? To get a decent earphone for 3110c, whats the minimum cash to spend ?



RS 200 creative EP 50 good  bass + sounds good ( better than hpm 65 by SE)

3110C sounds similar ( somewhat better ) than K550I ................


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 11, 2008)

krates said:


> 3110C sounds similar ( somewhat better ) than K550I ................


LOL


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 11, 2008)

People keep forgetting the modding options you get with an SE.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 12, 2008)

@MetalheadGautam
How a 5-6k phone (5130) be a replacement for a fairly new set costing 9-10k (5310) . . ?


----------



## krates (Dec 12, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> LOL



what lol have you used both the phones ? i own k550i and my friend own 3110C

3110 c sounds better than N73 , 

i have used 3110 c with 2.5 to 3.5 mm jack and have used EP50 with it

and k550i with its hpm 65 

3110c sounds better it's because of earphone or phone whatever....

k550i is crap in music............... ( modding excluded.... )

@ dream is there any new cam driver available cyber shot ( k550i ) does not takes better pics than walkman ( w810i ) and that sucks.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

krates said:


> RS 200 creative EP 50 good  bass + sounds good ( better than hpm 65 by SE)
> 3110C sounds similar ( somewhat better ) than K550I ................


EP-50 ? ny gud retailer in b'lore ?
is it 3.5nm ? will it fit in 3110c ?


IronManForever said:


> @MetalheadGautam
> How a 5-6k phone (5130) be a replacement for a fairly new set costing 9-10k (5310) . . ?


see both's config before asking that question. 5130 is almost ekjacketeley the same as 5310 in config, but instead of slide its candybar.

*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2569&idPhone1=2087


----------



## krates (Dec 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> EP-50 ? ny gud retailer in b'lore ?
> is it 3.5nm ? will it fit in 3110c ?



My friend got a 2.5mm to 3.5mm jack for 20 rs..

and you will get the ep 50 for around 180 rs around

and i think you own a transcend so use it's earphones ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 13, 2008)

Use both of them with ep630 and then compare...! And why to neglect the moding options of se..! And one line to sum up all.....nokia series40 phones stand no chance in front of se phones in the respective price range...! U get better java engine...ease of use and modding capabilities and of course better sound with se..!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

krates said:


> My friend got a 2.5mm to 3.5mm jack for 20 rs..


Great.


> and you will get the ep 50 for around 180 rs around


any reviews ?


> and i think you own a transcend so use it's earphones ?


Slept with earphones in tight jeans pocket. NO prizes for guessing what happened.


MasterMinds said:


> *Use both of them with ep630 and then compare*...! And why to neglect the moding options of se..! And one line to sum up all.....nokia series40 phones stand no chance in front of se phones in the respective price range...! U get better java engine...ease of use and modding capabilities and of course better sound with se..!


1. For budget phones, not everybody can afford an Rs. 800 EP-630.

2. Modding ? In W200i ? What do you get by modding ?

3. What about memory ? Nokia supports 8GB memory while sony 4GB, if your memory budget is 2000. M2 not worth it compared to MicroSD. Double price, 5% boost in performance.


----------



## krates (Dec 14, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> Use both of them with ep630 and then compare...! And why to neglect the moding options of se..! And one line to sum up all.....nokia series40 phones stand no chance in front of se phones in the respective price range...! U get better java engine...ease of use and modding capabilities and of course better sound with se..!



Would you mind showing some proof to backup your statement that SE got better java engine ?

well don't buy the W200I crap except mega bass i can't find anything good in it the screen is crap  3110c can has got edge even ..

java works without lag 

 and nothing more i will say it is the best phone with a good camera good sound every thing is great @ that price ..............


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 14, 2008)

I was saying about k550 and 3110 as krate said that 3110 sounds better than k550
and i owned w200 sometime ago and u can mod it to every extent....audio derivers when modded give considerable boost in sq..! If edge is in no consideration then w200 is way to go...!! And about screen they have same resolution (3110 and w200) but i agree than the screen of w200 is inferior to 3110. Anyways that wont b a problem as nobody gona watch movies on this kinda screen. And about camera w200 got vga and 3110 got 1.3 but both are crap!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I am still most propably going to wait for 5130 XpressMusic (if buying on january), or, if I have a little more patience, some cheaper android phone (if its a birthday gift for myself on may).

/me can manage with 1100 for a few more days.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 14, 2008)

and about my claim of  better java engine of se phone is based on personal experience and based on following phones
nokia 6300, noikia 5310 nokia 3110 nokia 3500 
se k750i, w200i, w810i


----------



## krates (Dec 14, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> and about my claim of  better java engine of se phone is based on personal experience and based on following phones
> nokia 6300, noikia 5310 nokia 3110 nokia 3500
> se k750i, w200i, w810i



6300 = bekar phone every company does mistake this was one of them

5310 = only good in music and i think newer firmware solved every problems of XPRESS MUSIC.

3110 + 3500 = use it once again . Thousand time again.................... there is no problem with java .....

And now when you are buying budget handset you don't want to buy a memory card worth 1000 rs btw you even get 512 mb card with nokia............


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 14, 2008)

krates said:


> 6300 = bekar phone every company does mistake this was one of them
> 
> 5310 = only good in music and i think newer firmware solved every problems of XPRESS MUSIC.
> 
> ...


SE does have a better Java Engine. Try running any fishlabs games on a nokia.


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 14, 2008)

@krates dude believe it or not se is better in handling java


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 14, 2008)

Also, SE phones are more customisable than Nokia's (Im talking about 5K to 10K price range)


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 15, 2008)

And u can always minimize one java application but not in nokia s40


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2008)

Infernal12 said:


> Also, SE phones are more customisable than Nokia's (Im talking about 5K to 10K price range)



What kind of customisations ? Are they stuff which make REAL difference or are you talking about faalthoo theming and style changing ? How much do they cost ? Will they void warranty ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 15, 2008)

no not only themes{faaltoo} but there is lot of stuff which really makes difference..! Rather lot of difference....!! The most important thing is ability to add custom audio derivers...!! And camera derivers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> no not only themes{faaltoo} but there is lot of stuff which really makes difference..! Rather lot of difference....!! *The most important thing is ability to add custom audio derivers...!! And camera derivers*.


What are _derivers_ and what do they do ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 15, 2008)

they may alter the sound quality to ones liking...!! And camera deriver can make camera perform better than stock derivers..!! {when i had w200 the stock settings of camra(video recording)was about 10 fps and when i added custom derivers those fps increased to about 22-25 in normal mode..!!

and srry for wrong spellings its drivers


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 15, 2008)

Camera Drivers. Its also possible to customize your phone's acoustics and stuff.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2008)

and its not possible in s40 phones ?
will it void warranty or brick phone ?


----------



## krates (Dec 16, 2008)

No it's not that is why they provide every great so you don't have to waste time modding it 

to sum up buy the 3110c or you will be wasting your money...............


----------



## krazzy (Dec 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> and its not possible in s40 phones ?
> will it void warranty or brick phone ?



No. Yes and Yes, if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 16, 2008)

krates said:


> No it's not that is why they provide every great so you don't have to waste time modding it
> 
> to sum up buy the 3110c or you will be wasting your money...............


I don't quite agree. W200i is way better. I mean, ok if you are looking for good cam, basic MP3 player, and such, perhaps you are right. But when it comes to entertainment, W200i scores over 3110. It has got a better Java engine, higher customization, a more powerful CPU. Modding is possible and such. But a major disadvantage is no Bluetooth.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

OK, any benchmarks of 3110c with EP-50 against W200i in music playback performance ?
I personally found W200i to have a CRAPPY camera. Total POS. No idea about 3110c.

And is it 110% confirmed that 7100 SuperNova WONT support expandable memory ? (hope is still there in me that the specs are not right )


----------

